# Stump Grinders



## climber1423 (Jan 19, 2006)

This weekend I am going to a Vermeer dealer to check out some used stumpers. I think they are 252s'. I was wondering what I should look for or should be cautious about. I guess the good and bad.

Thanks Dan


----------



## climber1423 (Jan 19, 2006)

Anyone???


----------



## howel07264 (Jan 19, 2006)

climber1423 said:


> This weekend I am going to a Vermeer dealer to check out some used stumpers. I think they are 252s'. I was wondering what I should look for or should be cautious about. I guess the good and bad.
> 
> Thanks Dan


 dan, check engine for smoke or knock,check condition of all bearings,engine and final drive belts, service records a plus. my best rec. is to buy a solid diesel, not a gaser. if your going to be working it every day. small stumps a 252 is fine. with the big ones you never have enough power. also you might want to try tree trader.com or ebay to give you some idea what the machines are bringing. good luck. regan


----------



## SilentElk (Jan 20, 2006)

I love 99% vermeer equipment but nothing makes go crazier than using a small vermeer. Not sure how the newest ones are, last couple years, but they are slow! Try a Carlton them Calton's are fast and I would daresay twice as fast at the small vermeer. Bigger vermeer's are good just them dinking little 3 wheeled ones suck.


----------



## climber1423 (Jan 20, 2006)

The stumpers that were going to buy at used gaser. We would get a deisel but ever thing we have is gas and it wont get used everyday. At the most 2-3 times a week. And Vermeer is the closest dealer to us. But thx for the help and any other info will help.

Thx Dan


----------



## dogdad (Jan 20, 2006)

I have a new Vermeer 352 diesel. Works great. I wouldn't want a 252 as I think they have to little power for the larger stumps. Just my 2c's w.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jan 21, 2006)

Stump grinders IMO are a machine best 'NOT bought secondhand......If i was on a limited budget i'd rather buy a new rg20hd [rayco self propelled walk behind]than a second hand vermeer 252..


----------



## treepres1 (Jan 21, 2006)

*carlton 2700*

we have a 2004 carlton 2700 grinder 4 sale with a remote, 27hp. Has 140 hrs nice machine. asking 9200.ONLY SELLING BECAUSE WE BOUGHT 2 NEW 7015 TRACK MACHINES.


----------



## climber1423 (Jan 21, 2006)

Treepres do you have pictures of the stumper?


----------



## treepres1 (Jan 22, 2006)

*carlton 2700 pics*

here is a pic .


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 22, 2006)

I used to build the Rayco Stump cutters when I worked at the factory. I also worked in the repair dept. and saw lots of damage. I would recommend a used one that has had documented maintence. These things get the snot beat out of them, and most users don't seem to care that they shelled out 10-30K on them.

What kind of stump grinder do you want? A walk behind? A smaller pusher type (kinda like a rototiller) They will wear you out just getting to the stump, a tow behind, a self propelled, a track machine? There are a ton of machines out there. If it is a belt drive system, check all the belts good. These need constant adjustment, where a hyd drive is a little better for adjustment. The main cutter drive belt (normally a gates poly chain belt) will stretch some, but not like the engine to jackshaft V belt. Hydraulic motors that get slammed into gear at full throttle are worn very quickly and costly to replace. This is just a start of things to think about. I'm sure some of the everyday users have a little more insight on the problems assosiated with certain units. Good luck

Steve


----------



## Pollock777 (Jan 26, 2006)

I would check the bearings the ones were everything piviots on. Start grinder and raise the wheel. Shut the grinder off and raise the wheel up and down see how much play is in the bearings.My Vermeer Deal in South Jersey got me on the second used grinder I bought I WILL NEVER BUY ANYTHING FROM VERMEER. I'm not saying Vermeer is a bad company. But some of there salesman leave alot to be desired.So I learned the hard way.:bang: And now I have a brand new CARLTON 27 H.P. self propelled.)  And (unless I really get screwed) will ONLY buy CARLTONS.


----------



## climber1423 (Jan 26, 2006)

Ya Im not to crazy about vermeer but they are the closest to use. And carlton looks more heavy duty then vermeer. But Ill see what happens. I think I will be going this week end because my grandmother passed on saturday 

Thx Dan


----------



## stumpy66 (Jan 26, 2006)

test ride em, there are good and bad, the same as recomendations..try em if you can.....all are good and all have bad....sorry about your grand mother.....


----------



## Rocko (Jan 26, 2006)

the 252 is a rock solid machine,but are very slow,I would not suggest one unless you have a lot of patience.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Jan 26, 2006)

I chose the 252 for a couple reasons. I'm familiar w/ it and it's maintenance. It's size is appropriate for 80% of the stumps we do. And most importantly vermeers repair and customer service rocks!! And the local Bandit/Rayco dealer's service sucks a big fat one. 

Nothing wrong w/ a 252 when you routinely grind 10-28" stumps. Now if i was regularly grind much larger then i could see going big. But not here, not for my bus....just can't justify a 30-40k machine sitting around that much..


----------



## John464 (Jan 26, 2006)

Had a 252 and like most have mentioned its OK for the smaller stumps. Put that sucker on a big maple and its a dog. I use to reach my hand in by the motor and take a finger to the governer to make her rev up a bit more. Not only was it slow, I use to chew up belts on the belt drive all the time and she would squell. Constantly had to keep adjusting/replacing the belts. The fully belt driven 252 is not the way to go if you are going to be grinding stumps any larger than 35" routinely.

Traded up to a 352 and really like enjoy its productivity for a self propelled, fit between a 36" gate w/ outside tires removed, stumper.

I have never used a Rayco or Carlton. Their prices turned me off.


----------



## climber1423 (Jan 27, 2006)

Thx for the info. Has anyone have their 252 roll on them before because I heard they like to do that on hills? And I like the 352 because of the two wheels in the back. It sorta' looks like the rayco's and carlton's. But overall I think that the carltons look like a tank and there price looks like one too! But thx guys
Dan


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jan 27, 2006)

John464 said:


> Had a 252 and like most have mentioned its OK for the smaller stumps. Put that sucker on a big maple and its a dog. I use to reach my hand in by the motor and take a finger to the governer to make her rev up a bit more. Not only was it slow, I use to chew up belts on the belt drive all the time and she would squell. Constantly had to keep adjusting/replacing the belts.




I ran a 252 for 500 hours never replaced the belts ever,tightend them up a few times though 4 times max...Stumpgrinders need to be used with a carefully to get best out of them...I did large and small stumps with my 252, had they been making them now with a diesel engine i'd most probably have bought one instead of my 352..


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jan 27, 2006)

John464 said:


> Had a 252 and like most have mentioned its OK for the smaller stumps. Put that sucker on a big maple and its a dog. I use to reach my hand in by the motor and take a finger to the governer to make her rev up a bit more. Not only was it slow, I use to chew up belts on the belt drive all the time and she would squell. Constantly had to keep adjusting/replacing the belts.




I ran a 252 for 500 hours never replaced the belts ever,tightend them up a few times though 4 times max...Stumpgrinders need to be used carefully to get best out of them...I did large and small stumps with my 252, had they been making them now with a diesel engine i'd most probably have bought one instead of my 352..

Obviously it's horses for courses if you do land clearing then a 252 is not the best machine,I think for domestic work a 252 is hard to beat.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Jan 27, 2006)

sure the 252 could tend to roll over. however if you put on the double drive wheels i think it would be near impossible. The 352 is even more prone to rolling if the double wheels are removed.

In regard to getting the double front wheel setup like on the 352 or the rayco models. You can get it on the 252 w/ hyd. steer. I think it's about a 900 option. Which still keeps the price a little lower than the rayco 1625...

At my uncles co. we put about 1000 hours on the old 252 and never had any issues w/ the belts. Just routine maintenance occasional tightening..I think once or twice in 4 years....


----------



## John464 (Jan 27, 2006)

TreeJunkie said:


> At my uncles co. we put about 1000 hours on the old 252 and never had any issues w/ the belts. Just routine maintenance occasional tightening..I think once or twice in 4 years....



take a look at the underside of the belts. there is little grabbers on there. they wear off in under 10 hrs. I can gaurantee your uncle has none left. this slows production once they smooth over/break off. you may not consciously realize it since its a gradual process.


----------



## dogdad (Jan 28, 2006)

I have a New 352 and have no problems. Seems to do what I want. I looked into the Carlton. No service except using a local tree company"s mechanic...no thanks. Rayco has no dealers close by either. The 352 is paying itself off rather quickly.


----------



## stumpy66 (Jan 28, 2006)

The Vermeer 352 is a good desiel machine, i do not get it when folks cuss it for being unstable, use it as it was designed....with all its wheels on...no prob.....lets have less of the unstable machine rubbish...... it is good for a slope....with the wheels on....:bang:


----------



## dshackle3 (Jan 29, 2006)

I had 1 got rid of it for a carlton 7015. No comparision.


----------



## stumpy66 (Jan 29, 2006)

am i right in thinking that you are comparing a 34 hp machine with a 60 hp machine......don't do ...you are right there is no comparision.....different machines for different markets.....


----------



## Pollock777 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Vermeer Service in South New Jersey*

Tree Junkie I'm glad you get good service from your Vermeer dealer. Maybe you should have them call N.J. and teach them fair dealings .I was going to leave a few examples but I"m not going to put other peoples stories out there. It's not my place.:censored:


----------



## nutsintree (Feb 1, 2006)

climber1423 said:


> This weekend I am going to a Vermeer dealer to check out some used stumpers. I think they are 252s'. I was wondering what I should look for or should be cautious about. I guess the good and bad.
> 
> Thanks Dan


Don't engines are to week only good for small stumps.


----------



## flyinmechanic (Feb 4, 2006)

I have a 222, converted to 4 wheels with a 25HP Eng. And Chain drive instead of that poly belt, very stable, makes $$$ doing "super rototilling" palmetto removal jobs, but you can't do it with 3 wheels! Would not run a 3 wheeled grinder
If you get a 252, get one with the 4 wheel setup now available, very stable.
My 352 Diesel will outgrind the modified 222 on stumps at least 4X faster.
But the 2465 Diesel.... WOW 
Just keep the teeth sharp!!!


----------



## dannups (Aug 3, 2014)

TreeJunkie said:


> sure the 252 could tend to roll over. however if you put on the double drive wheels i think it would be near impossible. The 352 is even more prone to rolling if the double wheels are removed.
> 
> In regard to getting the double front wheel setup like on the 352 or the rayco models. You can get it on the 252 w/ hyd. steer. I think it's about a 900 option. Which still keeps the price a little lower than the rayco 1625...
> 
> At my uncles co. we put about 1000 hours on the old 252 and never had any issues w/ the belts. Just routine maintenance occasional tightening..I think once or twice in 4 years....





nutsintree said:


> Don't engines are to week only good for small stumps.





nutsintree said:


> Don't engines are to week only good for small stumps.


Stay away from the Veremmer 352 diesel complete junk engine is a boat anchor nothing but problems


----------



## VitalityTree (Apr 4, 2020)

Freakingstang said:


> I used to build the Rayco Stump cutters when I worked at the factory. I also worked in the repair dept. and saw lots of damage. I would recommend a used one that has had documented maintence. These things get the snot beat out of them, and most users don't seem to care that they shelled out 10-30K on them.
> 
> What kind of stump grinder do you want? A walk behind? A smaller pusher type (kinda like a rototiller) They will wear you out just getting to the stump, a tow behind, a self propelled, a track machine? There are a ton of machines out there. If it is a belt drive system, check all the belts good. These need constant adjustment, where a hyd drive is a little better for adjustment. The main cutter drive belt (normally a gates poly chain belt) will stretch some, but not like the engine to jackshaft V belt. Hydraulic motors that get slammed into gear at full throttle are worn very quickly and costly to replace. This is just a start of things to think about. I'm sure some of the everyday users have a little more insight on the problems assosiated with certain units. Good luck
> 
> Steve


----------



## VitalityTree (Apr 4, 2020)

Today I hit something really hard while grinding a stump with my Rayco 1635... The machine lurched backwards and the front wheels actually lifted off the ground. Should I be concerned that I damaged it, or is this just normal wear and tear?

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Steve-Maine (Apr 7, 2020)

I bought an old 2465A Vermeer used and had a blown Wisc. Engine. Replace with a 80 HP Deutz Diesel. Also put a Rockford clutch on it. Used for over many years and always had plenty of power. Also had a Mini-Chief with 35 HP Deutz Desiel. One of best machens I had. They had the first that would go throught a 36" gate. Only problem easy to tip over and all kinds of hydraulic hose. Always go diesel.


----------



## iowagold (Apr 8, 2020)

I prefer the track machines for good lawns... and for wet locations..
grinder or skid loader a track machine rocks!
but you need a Hd good trailer to haul these units..
and Vermeer track machine is good in the stump grinder.
bobcat or case track machine on the skid loader with a trash grapple are good.
diesel has the best power on both...


----------

